# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى التعليمي العام >  ظواهر طبيعية مدهشة حيّرت العلماء

## دموع الغصون

*ظواهر طبيعية مدهشة حيّرت العلماء

 1_ الاحجار المتدحرجه 

 

 تستطيعون وبمجرد النظر إلى هذه الصورة ملاحظة أن هذا الحجر وغيره من  الأحجار التي حوله تحركت لمسافة كبيرة نسبياً . لكن أين الغرابة في ذلك ؟ 
الغرابة تكمن في أنه لم يقم أحد (إنسان أو حيوان أو أي شيء نعرفه) بتحريك  هذه الأحجار التي يتعدى وزنها ال  100 كجم من مكانها ، ولم يجد العلماء أي  تفسير طبيعي لكيفية تحركها حتى اليوم
 

مكان هذه الظاهرة هو بحيرة جافة في وادي الموت بجبال  بانامينت في كاليفورنيا جنوب غرب الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ، حيث تحدث  فيه هذه الظاهرة الجيولوجية الغامضة التي حيرت العلماء لعقود . قد تظنون أن  السبب هو الرياح ، وهذا ما ظنه البعض في البداية أيضاً ، لكن لو كانت  الرياح هي السبب لكانت كل الصخور قد تحركت في اتجاه واحد بشكل منتظم ، أما  ما يحدث فهو أن الصخور التي تكون متراصة بجانب بعضها تتحرك في اتجاهات  مختلفة بسرعات مختلفة ولمسافات مختلفة 
 

ولا يزال البحث جارياً لمعرفة سبب هذه الظاهرة العجيبة 

2_ الأعمده البازلتية:  
 

هل تصدقون أن هذه التشكيلات الهندسية الدقيقة هي ظاهرة طبيعية دون أي تدخل من الإنسان؟! 
يطلق على هذه الصخور اسم الأعمدة البازلتية، وهي أعمدة من الصخور البركانية  التي كانت في الأصل عبارة عن حمم بركانية خرجت نتيجة ثوران أحد البراكين،  حيث تنتشر هذه الحمم حول البركان حسب اتجاه ميلان الأرض ودرجة لزوجتها،  وعندما تبرد تنكمش على نفسها في صورة شقوق هندسية الشكل (خماسية أو سداسية  أو سباعية أو.()

 

ومن أشهر وأجمل الأماكن التي توجد فيها هذه الأعمدة هي بوابة العمالقة على ساحل إيرلندا: 
 
وهذه صورة مدهشة أخرى للأعمدة البازلتية 
 

3_ الفجوات الزرقاء: 
 

تبدو كما لو كانت ثقباً في قاع البحر! لكنها في الحقيقة عبارة عن كهف عملاق تحت سطح الماء 
 
ويظهر هذا الكهف في صورة دائرية منتظمة وتكون جدرانه حادة  الانحدار، لذا يعطي للمياه التي تقع فوقه لونا مميزاً عما حولها لأن المياه  فيه عميقة ما يجعلها أكثر قتامة مما حولها 
 

ولذا تجدون أن لها هذا المظهر المهيب 

4_ سحب الماماتوس 
ما هو شعورك إذا شاهدت هذه المشهد أمامك ؟ 
 

بغض النظر عن مدى الرعب الذي قد تشعر به حينها، ليست هذه السحب مؤشراً على  نهاية العالم، بل هي مؤشر لكي تعود إلى المنزل بأقصى سرعة لأنها تدل على  قرب حدوث عاصفة أو إعصار 
 


تحدث هذه الظاهرة المدهشة غالباً كجزء من سحب المزن الركامية وتتكون غالباً من الثلج، وتمتد لمئات الأميال في كل الاتجاهات. 
 

وتأتي هذه السحب كما ذكرنا لتنظر بقدوم الأسوأ، لكنها تأتي في بعض الأحيان بعده 

5_اعمدة الضوء
بعد أن شاهدنا أعمدة البازلت على الأرض ، سنشاهد أعمدة الضوء في السماء
 
 
يظهر الضوء في هذه الظاهرة المدهشة  والبديعة على شكل أعمدة منتظمة بطريقة عجيبة، والسبب يكون انعكاس الضوء عن  كريستالات الثلج سواء كان قادماً في الأصل من الشمس أو من مصدر صناعي  كأعمدة إضاءة في طريق أو غيرها من مصادر الإضاءة الأخرى 
 
ويختلف مشهد هذه الأعمدة حسب الزاوية والمكان الذي تنظر إليها منه
 
وهذه صورة أخرى لظاهرة أعمدة الضوء المدهشة:
 
*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*سبحان الله ،، 
بس صدقآآ منظر بعضهم مخيف ،

*

----------


## (dodo)

سبحان الله الاضواء والاعمدة كثير منظرهم حلو 
والفجوة والسحب بيخوفو بس حلو منظرهم 
يسلمو دموع  :Smile:

----------

